# Brixton solar energy - community owned powerstation



## Blue Star House (Feb 28, 2012)

Community group *Repowering South London* announces its first project: *Brixton Energy Solar 1*. The project will install several hundred square metres of solar panels on the roofs of the Loughborough Estate in Brixton, one the UK’s most economically deprived areas. Funding will be raised by a £75,000 community Share Offer, providing a return to investors of up to 3% p.a. Part of the income generated will be reinvested in The Community Energy Efficiency Fund for  energy-saving improvements in the local area, such as draughtbusting, insulation, education and re-skilling on energy efficiency

https://brixtonenergy.co.uk/shareoffer.php 

Our aims are:

To start generating energy in Brixton
To develop a community investment vehicle
To reducing dependence on big energy companies
To educate about energy efficiency and tackle fuel poverty
To provide training and employment for local people
Find out more -
https://brixtonenergy.co.uk/
https://twitter.com/#!/BrixtonEnergy
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Brixton-Energy-power-to-for-and-by-the-people/304853899525227?sk=info


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2012)

Good luck with this - sounds a great idea!


----------



## Blue Star House (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks Ed
Do you happen to know any environmentally minded people who would like to take part in this plugging into the sun exercise by investing some money at a rate that is a lot better than most banks offer for savings accounts . . .


----------



## Boudicca (Feb 28, 2012)

There isn't quite enough information on the website to make me comfortable about this organisation. No names, address, company number, charity number, just a 'pay here' page.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 28, 2012)

Boudicca said:


> There isn't quite enough information on the website to make me comfortable about this organisation. No names, address, company number, charity number, just a 'pay here' page.


 
not sure thats fair actually, if you read the .pdf's it appears to be registered under the Industrial and Provident Societies Act 1965

https://brixtonenergy.co.uk/documents/Brixton_Energy_Solar_1_Co-operative_Limited_Rules.pdf

this has names on

https://brixtonenergy.co.uk/documen...e_Limited_Share_Issue_2012_Offer_Document.pdf


having said that an 'upto' 3% return on investment will only be for the committed, its not the most attractive offering, but thats a seperate issue really - as is it appearing you can't actually cash in your shares without approval of the 'board'.

wish them luck though


----------



## Boudicca (Feb 28, 2012)

OK, fair enough, I didn't get as far as the pdfs.  And I see that TTB are involved and I do trust them.  But I think many others will do the same as me and not get to the pdfs, so it will certainly be worthwhile putting a bit more info on the site itself.


----------



## Blue Star House (Feb 29, 2012)

I'll pass your comments to my colleagues - this isn't a get rich quick scheme for anyone involved. It is about community and a basic return for a long term investment (25 years). Some people are involving themselves because they don't have their own south facing roofs or any other space for PV, others feel it is a way of offsetting some of their carbon footprint. 

The ideal would be to have 150 like minded people put £500 in each and then soak up the sunshine and spread some goodwill!


----------



## jorden (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this! I feel strongly about it and love learning more on this topic. It is extremely helpful for me. I hope you post again soon
http://www.entouchcontrols.com/
Energy management system


----------



## rover07 (Apr 21, 2012)

Its up and running. 

http://www.solarpowerportal.co.uk/n...oject_is_switched_on5478#.T3xHRs2s_I0.twitter



> A 100 percent community-owned solar project went live on Friday on the roof of an inner city estate. Brixton Energy Solar 1, which is the UK’s first inner city solar power project, was funded by a community share issue.
> 
> Installed on the rooftop of the Loughborough Estate in Brixton, the 37kWp project was delivered by Southern Solar on behalf of Repowering South London.


----------



## hassan (Apr 28, 2012)

I love this idea. Good luck!


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 28, 2012)

Well done


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 16, 2013)

Bump, there's a new share scheme for the Roupell Estate now on.  Brixton Energy


----------



## ricbake (Jul 16, 2013)

Brixton Energy at Roupell Park PV power station has already sold 70% of the shares - its deeply involved with training local people and its generally a beautiful scheme on every level.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 16, 2013)

if i had some spare money i'd probably invest a little in this.


----------

